# 7 speed spacing 135mm?



## fz4vgq (Mar 7, 2004)

Was Shimano 7 speed rearhub/dropout spacing 135mm like 8 and 9 spd?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Some were...*

...and some weren't.
Every MTB I've owned since 1991 has had 135mm dropouts. I have had a few 80's frames that were likewise 135mm.


----------



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

Shayne said:


> ...and some weren't.
> Every MTB I've owned since 1991 has had 135mm dropouts. I have had a few 80's frames that were likewise 135mm.


I have a circa 1990-91 Schwinn High Plains that is my singlespeed and I've been dealing with the dropout issue. It was once a 7 speed, but I think the dropouts are closer to 128 mm. 135 mm hubs are definitely difficult to get into the dropouts.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> Was Shimano 7 speed rearhub/dropout spacing 135mm like 8 and 9 spd?


7 speed Shimano cassette hubs were 130mm spacing. I just consulted my (pristine condition, I might add) 1993 Bridgestone catalog. The bikes were 7 speed with 130 rear spacing.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*My 1990 Klein Attitude....*



ssmike said:


> 7 speed Shimano cassette hubs were 130mm spacing. I just consulted my (pristine condition, I might add) 1993 Bridgestone catalog. The bikes were 7 speed with 130 rear spacing.


was equipped with 7spd XT hubs and had 135mm spacing.

Also I had 2 Paramounts a 1990 and a 1992 frame both with 135mm dropouts and Shimano XT and LX hubs respectivly.

I think Bridgestone was purposly a bit behind so you could choose road or MTB hubs to build up wheels. That catalogue someone posted showing the Bridgestone bike with dirt drops said their current spacing was 126mm when most MTB frames were using 130mm or even 135mm hubs.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Shayne said:


> was equipped with 7spd XT hubs and had 135mm spacing.
> 
> Also I had 2 Paramounts a 1990 and a 1992 frame both with 135mm dropouts and Shimano XT and LX hubs respectivly.
> 
> I think Bridgestone was purposly a bit behind so you could choose road or MTB hubs to build up wheels. That catalogue someone posted showing the Bridgestone bike with dirt drops said their current spacing was 126mm when most MTB frames were using 130mm or even 135mm hubs.


Yeah, Bridgestone is not a a good place to look for what was standard at the time, as they always tended to do what made sense (to Grant anyway). I have a Bridgestone which came spaced at 128mm so that 126 or 130mm hubs could be used - hardly a standard for the industry.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Yeah, Bridgestone is not a a good place to look for what was standard at the time, as they always tended to do what made sense (to Grant anyway). I have a Bridgestone which came spaced at 128mm so that 126 or 130mm hubs could be used - hardly a standard for the industry.


Now you guys are taxing my memory. 7-Speed hubs were probably available both 130 or 135 as the industry transitioned from 6 speed 130 hubs to 7-speed 135. My RB-1 is also 128 so the 126 or 130 hub could fit as well.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> Was Shimano 7 speed rearhub/dropout spacing 135mm like 8 and 9 spd?


I just measured my 7s XT hub (from a XT-II thumbie groupo) and it's 135mm.


----------



## fz4vgq (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------

